# F20 yamaha keeps dying??



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

I am sure this is something simple that i am missing...... so looking for 2nd, 3rd, 4th opinion.... my F20 (4stroke 20hp manual start) will crank, take a few to get warmed up.... then run fine within 1/4 to full throtle...... but if you come off the throtle, it dies..... then will not refire? let it sit about 1-2 hours and she fires on 1st pull :-? I have pulled and cleaned the carb.... cleaned the tank, tried fresh gass direct to the carb...... same results. i have been scratching my head and gently tossing tools..... anyone have any ideas?? it has to be something simple i am missing....... any help or ideas would be great. 
thanks - knotright


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

After it stalls out, are the plug tips wet or dry?
Dry means fuel starvation, wet means flooding or no spark.


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

brett- the plugs seem to keep staying at a constant medium as if proper working order (using my f6 running beside as a "constant" for comarison) ..... that is why i keep scratching my head. the only thing i have not done is replaced my entire fuel line and primer.... i have had to abandon the problem for a few days in hopes of clarity suddenly comming to me. LOL going to do full line an primer by weeks end..... after that, guess i will be calling the mechanic for a checkup appointment.


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

okay.... been several days but finally got to adress the issues.... so the problem was of all things "BAD LUCK" after sparkplug checks, fuel changes, fuel line change, tank cleaning, throttle addjustment ect ect ect..... it came down to just bad luck..... i replaced fuel line along with my back up (still new in the package) primer bulb only to have same results.... so i tried using a tank and line from another boat.... NO ISSUES? back to my tank and line... same results. purchased new line and bulb again, ran great till same stalling happened again???? deceided to cut open the bulbs out of pure last result...... the bad luck turned out to be two in a row bad bulbs had some type of excess lining tht was blocking off the flow of the fuel.....
new fuel + 3 bulbs + lots of head scratching + fuel line..... a few aluminum cans and well placed 4 letter words... back in full operation.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry I didn't see this post. Although it would have been a really hard one to "internet diagnose".
I ALWAYS tell my customers to buy a outboard manufacturers brand primer ball. Perferably yamaha.
Those other brand ones always die.


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

sad that i sold yamerhammers for a while.... and I even at one time lived by those words you have forwarded.... that is what i get for getting lazy ...lol - life lesson learned, you get what you pay for.


----------



## abr45 (Oct 25, 2011)

Is it hard to pull start your engine ?


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

no.... one of the easiest motors i have ever had to pull start.


----------



## abr45 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks knot,Every dealer is pushing the electro start models stating " hard to pull start it's easy to push a button ".


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

sorry for the delay in replying back on the pullstarting a little more in depth..... I have had both elec start and pull start.... now back in the old 2strokes I loved my elec push button, as my 2smoke was a beast on your arm..... now when I finally got on the 4stroke bus with a lot of people I had the option to go out and run both the elec and manuel start...... yeah pushing a button is great... click click..... vroom and your off.... but then I thought too the whole purpose of the manual was the fact that I didn't need a batter... and extra wires in the boat... and it helped keep excessive weight off the stern of the boat... motor fuel and ME are plenty.....lol plus, I never have to charge my boat to crank up when I want to go on a whim to the water.


----------



## abr45 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Knot,I think I will go with a pull start manual just worth reasons you mentioned.I have a 13 whaler and f15-20 would be great. I would rather have a 5gallon bait bucket !


----------

